# Bad rainy day for rabbit



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Today was a bad day for my rabbit. Sucked up water into the motor. Motor cranks but doesn't turn on. There is water on the throttle body. Motor is 100% gone. Waiting now on the insurance company to check the car. And yes I do have an carbonio intake.


----------



## twotech (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man. Hopefully the insurance will cover it, get the carbonio off and put back the stock intake if you still have it.


Hate to say it but I believe a lot of people said they never heard of CAI problems with water. I guess we've heard it now. Got a Neuspeed P-Flo myself.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I put the factory one back on.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

This happen to me last year in april... flash flood on the highway in the middle of the city (go figure). I was caught in the far left lane where all the water was collecting against the median. Didn't see it coming because I couldn't see 10 ft in front of me... Water was up over my grill and the car shut right down as soon as I hit the water. Some guy pulled me out with his truck. The car wouldn't start at first so I waited about 30 mins and it started. I was able to drive it to the nearest dealership (not recommended). Dealership changed the oil, tranny fluid, flushed the engine, new spark plugs and coil packs, and all the carpet got replaced. They said they didn't find any evidence of water in the oil.... I have the carbonio. I didn't bother putting the stock intake back on and insurance still covered it.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

The car won't start at all and it sound like there is no compression. I put the stock intake just incase and the cat on. There was fuel and water in the exhaust tubing.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Trua said:


> Today was a bad day for my rabbit. Sucked up water into the motor. Motor cranks but doesn't turn on. There is water on the throttle body. Motor is 100% gone. Waiting now on the insurance company to check the car. And yes I do have an carbonio intake.


I wouldn't tell your insurance company you have an intake...


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you take it in for repairs yet?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

The insurance adjuster is coming on Monday to check the car. I just notice yesterday while taking some stuff out that the driver side carpet is soaking wet.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Update. The adjuster came to the house this morning. They are sending the car to vw to is the damage done to the engine. And wants to know how much will it be to replace the engine/transmission and the interior of the car.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good luck man. Let us know what the outcome is.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Water in the motor doesn't mean it is toast. My mother's modified '03 Cobra sucked up a ton of nasty flood water (fresh, salt, and sewage mix). There was actually silt coming out of the throttle body when we took the intake elbow off. The dealer drained the oil, changed the plugs, cleaned the MAF sensor, completed an induction cleaning, etc and the motor was fine. Granted we never tried to start it after it stalled. Attempts to keep starting the car after flooding don't help the situation at all. 

The insurance company may question why your filter isn't soaked. You should have just kept the other intake on the car.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

The car is at the dealer for since yesterday morning. The insurance company told the dealer to do a compression test on the motor. They started the test at 1pm yesterday and they are still testing the motor.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

The compression test was inconclusive. They are now tearing down the engine to confirm that the engine hydrolocked. The service manager told me that he is certain that the engine did hydrolocked but wants the engine torn down to confirm.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

So I got a call from the dealer telling me that the engine did hydrolocked. The insurance company is going to the dealer tomorrow to see how much will it cost to replace the motor.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn that sucks. Hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Been there, done that... last october/november. I didn't take it to a dealership - I took it to a local shop recommended by a friend. They replaced my engine and some interior floor bits, as water got in. Total cost to Ins. co was about $3,600 including a rental for about 15 days (over $600 by itself). Something tells me going through the dealership will be much more expensive :/. For what it's worth, the actual engine that replaced my hydrolocked one cost about $700 from LKQ, was the same year (07) and had about 12K miles less than the old one(47k vs 59k)... the rest of the cost was replacement of floor stuff, interior detailing, and labor.

Curious about the details of the cost... if you don't want to post up, PM me if you could.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Update. The insurance company is paying for the repair minus the deductible. The are changing the motor one from a 07 rabbit with 44k miles I have 106k, new clutch, new seals on motor, new insulator for carpet, and shampoo interior. Total cost is $4500. Should have my car by tues.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

:thumbup: Glad its working out for ya


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Trua said:


> Update. The insurance company is paying for the repair minus the deductible. The are changing the motor one from a 07 rabbit with 44k miles I have 106k, new clutch, new seals on motor, new insulator for carpet, and shampoo interior. Total cost is $4500. Should have my car by tues.


 :thumbup:


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

Happy it is working out for you.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Trua said:


> Update. The insurance company is paying for the repair minus the deductible. The are changing the motor one from a 07 rabbit with 44k miles I have 106k, new clutch, new seals on motor, new insulator for carpet, and shampoo interior. Total cost is $4500. Should have my car by tues.


Get an '08 engine or above if you can. Avoid the timing chain issue.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Get an '08 engine or above if you can. Avoid the timing chain issue.


 While the timing chain issue isnt common in an 07, I agree. But no chance that the insurance company will let that happen. If they have a motor sourced, that's wha't gonna be used.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Update. Dealer just called me. The slave cylinder broke do to rust from the water. The adjuster is looking at the car today. Maybe I'll get my car by fri.


----------

